# car radio installation



## pencil (Nov 21, 2004)

i dont know if this is the right place to ask this question, so sorry if its not.
I wish to install aftermarket radio into my citroen xsara (52 reg) The electrical system on this car is i beleive a can-bus one and so fitting is not straight forward.

the two wires i am having problems with are the red and yellow. yellow will be live all the time and so i beleive will go to the cig lighter, but red will be live with ignition. where is a good place for this to be connected


----------

